

Beautiful Young Minds: A tale of the International Math Olympiad (videos/2006) - kenjackson
http://www.veoh.com/search/videos/q/beautiful+young+minds+part

======
kenjackson
For some context, during the Mathletes thread here on HN, someone mentioned
this movie, which I hadn't heard of. I found it online (in four parts), and I
found it to be a very compelling story.

